# Are Sensors or INtuitives More Likely to Believe in the Paranormal



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

I was laying in bed last night watching Paranormal State and wondered if it was more likely for a sensor or an intuitive to believe in the paranormal. 

Part of me thinks that sensors would spot paranormal things faster than an intuitive just because we are so in touch with our five senses... But at the same time... We're probably also more likely to come up with a more practical solution why said event happened.

On the other hand, intuitives seem like they might be more open to explore the theories of paranormal activity through technology and other means. I have a feeling they would be the ones with the EMF meters trying to determine why a spike in EMF happens in an area where there shouldn't be anything to cause it. Again though, I think an intuitive would also debunk it claiming some other logical reason for it to not be paranormal. 

Just a curious thought. For the record, I do believe in the paranormal. There are just some things that I feel I cannot explain. I'm not one of those people that blames every little weird thing in the world on paranormal though.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

I think NFs would be most likely to believe in the paranormal, just becuase of their nature of accepting things on faith. I wonder whether F/T or S/N would have the larger influence on this though.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

*raises hand* I am INFP and not only believe in paranormal but have experienced it. Many, many times.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

I would think sensors.....my estp friends buy into random voodoo stuff. For example....they thought because our car crashed on the way to ohio that we "were not meant to go to ohio". Plus my ISFP father is obsessed with ufo's and Roswell and all that stuff. .....i mean sure there is a possibility that ufo's exist....but not green men that look ridiculously similar to humans. Sensors would be the ones to find "evidence" that something is happening for a reason...without actually looking at the big picture and realizing that there are MANY other factors that are at play. In order to address these different factors, you need to intuit.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

If I saw it, then I would believe it. Otherwise, no.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

3pnt1415926535897932384 said:


> I think NFs would be most likely to believe in the paranormal, just becuase of their nature of accepting things on faith. I wonder whether F/T or S/N would have the larger influence on this though.


I wondered about this too. I would think that an F would be able to "feel" a spirit's energy/emotion whatever you want to call it. I tend to believe just because there are some things that no matter what I can't find a logical answer for, so I just accept it and move on.


----------



## Sybyll (May 9, 2009)

Interesting question. I'd think Intuitives would be more likely to believe in the paranormal (perhaps especially those who use Ni? Not sure why I think that). Still, it probably mostly depends on the person, what people around them believe and that kind of thing.:mellow:

It would be interesting to see a poll with this question.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

I think this is more of a T/F issue, since T's try to evaluate everything on logic, and F's go by their gut feeling (although I'm definitely Fi dominant and definitely do not believe in the supernatural). But also I think a lot of the recent S/N questions fail to take intelligence into account...like the racist intuitive thread.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

TheLuckyOne said:


> I think this is more of a T/F issue, since T's try to evaluate everything on logic, and F's go by their gut feeling (although I'm definitely Fi dominant and definitely do not believe in the supernatural). But also I think a lot of the recent S/N questions fail to take intelligence into account...like the racist intuitive thread.


I also think it's more than just the four functions, but also their E/I orientation. I've read that ITP types often have gut feelings. ETJ types are more focused on outward logic. Also, I've also read that Introverted Judgers with auxiliary Se and tertiary Ni look for conspiracies in the "establishment", and might be inclined to believe hidden conspiracies and cover-ups of the paranormal.


----------



## unicornparty (Jun 2, 2010)

i have seen 'ghosts' and experienced other funky stuff. i believed the paranormal even before i actually had some empirical evidence of such things happening. not sensing things isn't a good enough argument, makes me think about dark matter. i do think it's easier to believe or at least to think 'why not' for intuitives.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

I think different types would approach belief/disbelief in different ways. I think any type can be believes. But if you asked each why, you'd get vastly different answers.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

Both can definitely believe in paranormal states. I've never encountered anything, although I've had alien dreams before even reading into alien stuff. I've had plenty of sensor friends who have sensed presences before though. 

I've also noticed that when I smoke I become more of an S, and have been much more aware of "presences" and "energies" in rooms, whether they be merely from people or spiritual dimensions.


----------



## Nomen Nescio (Feb 13, 2012)

firedell said:


> If I saw it, then I would believe it. Otherwise, no.


I've seen a phantom before and I'm still not sure. My eyes could have easily deceived me, they are as fallible as the rest of me.

Edit: Holy Necromancy, I just realized how old this thread is.


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

Intuitives and and neurotic Si-Doms are more likely to believe in Paranormal woo-woo than other types. Intuitives prefer to trust their gut over their senses, somebody who says that "there are higher realities" invisible to empirical detection is almost certainly an N. Neurotic Si-Doms will often see bad things hiding in every dark corner because of the eruption of Inferior Ne.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

like fox mulder, i _wanted_ to believe but unless i saw or experienced it i couldn't really. except ouija and tarot which seemed to work for me quite well. now i know the science behind ouija. tarot, extreme coincidence i guess. it was disappointing to never see ghosts when it seemed like a lot of people did.


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

Indigo Aria said:


> I think this is more of a T/F issue, since T's try to evaluate everything on logic, and F's go by their gut feeling (although I'm definitely Fi dominant and definitely do not believe in the supernatural). But also I think a lot of the recent S/N questions fail to take intelligence into account...like the racist intuitive thread.


"Gut Feeling" is N. F is evaluation (good-bad-pretty-ugly-etc)


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I originally thought intuitives would because it is more of an abstract subject, but my ISFJ father is very interested in this sort of stuff.


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hmm...I'm not sure if any of the paranormal is real, but it's always intrigued me. I've watched some shows about it, and it included people who had trouble with evil or demonic spirits. In one of the episodes, a couple who owned rabbits suddenly found them bloody and dead one day. They didn't know who'd killed the rabbits, and it didn't look like anybody had broken into the house. Very creepy, that. I'm not sure if this is a Intuitive/Sensor thing though.


----------



## Psychstix (Feb 20, 2012)

I was only convinced when me and a group of a friends accidentally ran into a paranormal even together. Together we saw a strange indescribable mess of shapes like a blanket being tossed around. I am doubtful if this was truly an paranormal even though. Anyway I believe intuitives feel in the paranormal more than others as they base some of their ideas on intuition for an answer, gut feeling arising from their subconscious.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

TaylorS said:


> "Gut Feeling" is N. F is evaluation (good-bad-pretty-ugly-etc)


This is just wrong. It might have some thread of truth for Ni but is way off base for Ne. Ni may start with a gut feeling but then makes a bunch of connections to validate the gut feeling. While Ne is just an explosion of ideas and has nothing to do with gut feelings. It really depends on the individual but if you actually think SF's are less likely to go off of gut feelings than NT's..well...


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Killionaire said:


> You're ONE person. One person doesn't invalidate a general rule and I'm extremely sick and tired of people thinking that it does. I believe that there are more feelers than thinkers who believe in paranormal things. I never said that all feelers believe in the paranormal and all thinkers don't.


I'm reflecting on a trend in my life. How is that different from what you're doing? As far as I know there's never been a poll done to try to find a correlation, would be interesting to throw one up on here and see what happens.


----------



## illow (Dec 23, 2012)

I've had plenty of experiences that have no explanations, would i class them as paranormal...of-course, can i repeat the incidence, measure and validate it, no....though that doesn't deter me from not accepting it as truth, i do not appreciate being politically incorrect...so i keep those tiny lil mystic things locked up in the hope that the answers and verification in the near future bring things to light.

I say this because im a schizophrenic...and hearing voices and hallucinations come with the package. The "voice" was extremely real to me, coherent and clear, manipulative and cunning, it was one of the greatest energies I've felt and combated with; I enjoyed the games we use to play....in fact i loved it....so does the fact that its only in my head makes the relationship any less real? Not for me. I would gladly welcome it back. I myself admitted to the psychiatrist that the energy was far bigger than myself, that i have learned thing i never knew from this voice, that i felt radiant and rational whilst those events took place; even still....i know the correct answer is....It was all me. I am responsible....though in my heart...i will always cherish those times.

Generally the rule is, if i cannot objectively make sense of it, it doesn't exist...at least in my realm of thoughts.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

SPs are often into that too.


----------



## Shale (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes and I have experienced it. I'll always try to rule out some logical explanation first.


----------



## yumchesspie (Jun 30, 2014)

Idk if it's true, but I've read that INxxs are more likely to have schizotypal pd.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm a sensor who believes in the paranormal because I'm a scaredy cat who thinks it's better to believe in those things just in case they do exist.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

I think that has more to do with things like your culture,social influence,education or even age.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

I think F types are more likely to believe in the paranormal. A lot of SFJ's I've known believe in it but maybe that's just coincidence as there are a lot of SFJ's apparently.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I don't believe in the paranormal.
I don't think believing in the paranormal has to do with S or N though. Probably just up-bringing, culture etc.


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

I have had things happen that cannot easily be explained, that I would consider to be paranormal, yes. But only after fully exhausting every other explanation for what happened. I neither agree with the paranormal, nor do I discredit it. And that is because there is no definitive answer or whether or not it exists. To discredit it to me seems a little arrogant in a way because you are essentially saying that you _know_ it to be hocus pocus, when you _don't_. Even with the technology and knowledge that we have in our modern world, I think the human race as a whole is still incredibly primitive, and infantile. On the grand scale of things, we really don't know jack about shit. This includes areas of the paranormal, which in my interpretation should be classified as a department of science, dealing with energy readings. But we just don't know things. I'm probably wrong too. Hell they thought the lobotomy was a great idea at one time. Our ignorance is astounding, truly.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

My ENTJ father and I both believe and have experienced paranormal episodes since we were born.


----------

